# Favorite Songs you like to listen to?



## Repiotou (Mar 1, 2009)

I have quiet a few, actually, but what I mainly want to know is, do you have a favorite song(s) that you listen to everyday or at least on a periodic basis? I have a list of about twenty to show.

1."Dare" by Stan Bush and "Instruments of Destruction" by '???"
2."All Guns Blazing by Judas Priest and "Seizure of Power" by Marilyn Manson.
3."Metal Gods by Judas Priest and "You've got the Touch" by "???"
4. "Sharp Dressed Man" by ZZ Top and "3s and 7s"[/U] by Queens of the Stone Age.
5."Ultra by KMFDM and "Turn it On Again" by Genesis.
6. "Electric Eye" by Judas Priest and "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger" by Daft Punk.
7. "Slip Away" by Dry Cell and "Nothing Gonna Stand" by Kick Axe.
8. "Knights of Cynndonia" by Muse and "Highway to the Danger Zone" by Kenny Loggins.
9. "Dare to be Stupid" by Weird Al Yankovich and "Rock you like a Hurricane" by Scorpions.
10.Flux by Bloc Party and Freewheel Burning by Judas Priest.

Made smaller for the sake of space saving. The way they are numbered has no relation to how much I enjoy them.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 1, 2009)

- Anything by Paramore (Post-_All We Know is Falling_)
- Most songs from the Sonic series
- _Eye of the Tiger_ by Survivor
- _One Step Closer_ by Linkin Park
- _All Nightmare Long_ by Metallica
- _Don't Download This Song_ by Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2009)

Neutral Milk Hotel - April 8th
The Smiths - Big Mouth Strikes Again/This Charming Man

Meh, too many. :O


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Everything from Bjork to Cake, really. Though Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode and Istanbul by They Might Be Giants are my two faves right now.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

This is gonna take awhile. *sighs*

Queensryche- Eyes of a Stranger
Judas Priest- Hellrider
Five For Fighting- 100 Years
Red Hot Chili Peppers- Californiacation, Road Trippin, Higher Ground, under the bridge, parallel universe
Billy Joel- Piano Man, It's still rock & roll to me, river of dreams, big shot, for the longest time
Greenday- Holiday, minority, basketcase, time of your life, american idiot
Fleetwood Mac- dreams, rhiannon, little lies, don't stop, go your own way
Kansas- dust in the wind, wayward son
SOAD- fuck the system, sugar, science, prison song
Slick Rick- bedtime story
Afro Man- Whack Rappers
Dethklok- Thunderhorse, bloodtrocuted, awaken
Soundgarden- black hole sun
Pantara- mouth for war, walk
AC/DC- thunderstruck, TNT, you shook me all night long, dirty deeds
Reel Big Fish- sell out
Aha- take on me
MSI- Bitches, faggot, masterbates, futures, futures, backmaskwarming!, boomin, 2 hookers and an 8 ball
Napalm Death- silence is deafining, greed killing, twist the knife
Elton John- tiny dancer, your song, rocketman
Bloodhound Gang- bad touch
Korn- freak on a leash
Sublime- badfish, love is what i got, santeria
Everlast- what it's like
Godsmack- voodoo
Led Zeppelin- stairway to heaven
Simple minds- don't you (forget about me)
Men Without Hats- safety dance
Frank Sinatra- new york new york, summer wind, witchcraft
Bob Seger- old time rock & roll
Wall of voodoo- mexican radio
Eiffel 65- blue, playstation
Cavalera Conspiracy- sanctuary
Rehab- bartender song
Manfred Man- blinded by the light
Bo Burnham- welcome to youtube
Jim Croce- operater, bad, bad, leroy brown
Kenny Loggins- highway to the danger zone
Police- every breathe you take
Anti-nowhere League- so fucking what
Queen- bohemian rhapsody

I can't keep listing cause I'm lazy now, there's a lot more I know is missing though.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Kenny Loggins- highway to the danger zone



Its not listed, but that is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Mar 1, 2009)

Last Moment By Yousei Teikoku


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

I could probably list a good long list but, I'll stick to my current favorites

-Angel's Punishment- Lacuna Coil
-Within Temptation- Our Solemn Hour 
-Audioslave- Shadow On the Sun
-Five for Fighting- World
-3 Doors Down- Citizen Soldier

there are more, but I have a pretty broad taste of music, these are just a few faves


----------



## Lulian (Mar 1, 2009)

Better Off Alone - Alice Deejay
Beethoven Virus - BanYa
Exploration Of Space - Cosmic Gate
Sandstorm - Darude
Ravers Fantasy - Tune Up
Adagio For Strings - DJ Tiesto
Pretty Green Onions - DJ Sharpnel
Believe - The Chemical Brothers

Video game music includes -

The Half-Life (including Portal) series
Project Reality (mod for Battlefield 2)


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 2, 2009)

01. Waiting For The Worms - Pink Floyd
02. Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd
03. The Gunner's Dream - Pink Floyd
04. Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd
05. When The Tigers Broke Free - Pink Floyd
06. Learning To Fly - Pink Floyd
07. The Final Countdown - Europe
08. Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads
09. Kenny Loggins - Highway To The Dangerzone
10. "Apocalypse Now" theme


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 2, 2009)

Breathe Carolina - "Show Me Yours"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMKuNCqGss

Hollywood Undead - "Everywhere I Go"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0ka0ig8nDQ

Fall Of Troy - "F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQkYNXWXRzk

King Adora - "Big Isn't Beautiful"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeJYc7AecGg


----------



## lowlow64 (Mar 2, 2009)

Indio - Big Hard Sun
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Rammstein - Feuer Frei
Rammstein - Mein Teil
Rammstein - Amerika
Eminem - Lose yourself
Eminem - Without Me
Drowning Pool - Bodies
Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise
Dick Dale - Misirlou
Citizen Cope - Let the drummer kick
Metallica - I Disappear
Metallica - Enter Sandman
Hatebreed - I Will Be Heard
Apocalyptica - I'm not Jesus
Weird Science - Haus of Cards
Da Rude - Sandstorm


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lulian said:


> Video game music includes -
> 
> The Half-Life (including Portal) series
> Project Reality (mod for Battlefield 2)



Didn't even think about soundtrack music. You ever listen to the soundtrack for the Black Mesa Source mod? Great stuff.

Also, the Halo 3 soundtrack. The instrumental stuff is great for when Im trying to do some work.


----------



## Aki Green-Eyes (Mar 2, 2009)

Unknown Soldier - Breaking Benjamin

A Night at the Roses - The Dresden Dolls

Forgive Me - Evanescence


----------



## Wreth (Mar 2, 2009)

*Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle*


----------



## Tycho (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Coal Chamber or Devildriver.
Life's Been Good by Joe Walsh.
Frankenstein by Edgar Winter.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

Darkfire27 said:


> Didn't even think about soundtrack music. You ever listen to the soundtrack for the Black Mesa Source mod? Great stuff.


 
I know of Black Mesa: Source's music, but they only show little clips of it. Hence why I did not include it, but what I did hear really was amazing.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, it all varies.

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin
Poor Tom - Led Zeppelin
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger - Daft Punk
Robot Rock - Daft Punk
One More Time - Daft Punk
The Scrappy - Bran Van 3000 (Latch Brothers Remix)
Fly Like A Butterfly - Hideki Naganuma
Blood and Thunder - Mastodon
Iron Tusk - Mastodon
The Wolf Is Loose - Mastodon
She - SOiL
Halo - SOiL
Breaking Me Down - SOiL
American Witch - Rob Zombie

The Jet Set Radio Future soundtrack is amazing to listen to whilst I draw my comic.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 2, 2009)

nearly all Queen songs


----------



## Midi Bear (Mar 2, 2009)

Recently, I've been listening to a lot of Five Finger Death Punch. Particularly "The Bleeding" and "A Place To Die".
Also quite liking "Lonely Train" by Black Stone Cherry, a few The Birthday Massacre songs etc. They're just the favorites of the moment, though. I have an insane number of favorite songs, which can only be expected with a musician.


----------



## E-mannor (Mar 2, 2009)

when i'm driving: techno, namely DJ Splash

when i'm working: jazz or trance

when i'm drawing: alternative, namely blink 182, and bare naked ladies

when i'm relaxing: metal, namely All that Remains, Nile, Moonspell, Dethklok, and Children of Bodom


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

_Reset ~"Thank You" Version~_ from Okami. ^^ It's a very relaxing song.


----------



## Carlemot (Mar 2, 2009)

Basically everything by Marvin Gaye, Aretha Franklin, and Otis Redding. Also, almost everything released by Motown pre-1975 or so.

Now that that huge block of music is out of the way, here's what's been rocking my boat lately.
Beirut - Postcards From Italy
Belle & Sebastian - I'm A Cuckoo (Avalanches Remix)
The Adverts - Gary Gilmore's Eyes
E-40 - Tell Me When To Go
Mystikal - Shake Ya Ass
Barry White - I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More
Antibalas Afrobeat Orchestra - Uprising
Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
A Tribe Called Quest - Scenario

I think I'm done here D:


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 2, 2009)

DMX- Party up.

Any song by DMX makes me feel better.


----------



## Potato (Mar 3, 2009)

The Grey One said:


> 01. Waiting For The Worms - Pink Floyd
> 02. Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd
> 03. The Gunner's Dream - Pink Floyd
> 04. Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd
> ...



Totally agree, along with Comfortably Numb and Time

1. Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
2. Yellow Moon - Akeboshi
3. Brave New World - Iron Maiden
4. Rainmaker - Iron Maiden
5. Blood Brothers - Iron Maiden
6. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## FireFoxZero (Mar 3, 2009)

I like rock, anything but slow tear in my beer songs.

1. Living on a Prayer -- Bon Jovi
2. Inside the fire -- Distrurbed
3. Animal I've become -- Three Days Grace
4. It's not my time -- 3 Doors Down
5. Killing in the name of -- Rage against the machine
6. Bite the hand that feeds -- Nine Inch Nails
7. Pain -- Jimmy Eats World
8. Feel Good Inc. -- Gorillaz
9. Hypnotize -- System of a Down
10. Devour -- Shine Down

I have tons more but I don't think it'd be right to post a list of 30 songs that I like.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 3, 2009)

Tornado of Souls - Megadeth
99 Ways to Die - Megadeth
The Skull Beneath The Skin - you guessed it, Megadeth
The Great Southern Trendkill - Pantera
Suicide Note Part I & II - Pantera
Angel of Death - Slayer
Three Suns And One Star - Down


----------



## Infexis (Mar 3, 2009)

1. Life is a lemon and I want my money back! - Meat Loaf
2. Killer Queen - Queen
3. We will rock you! - Queen
4.  I'm not okay! - MCR
5. God thinks - Voltaire
6. Goodnight Demonslayer - Voltaire
7. The Chosen - Voltaire
8. Pain - Three Days Grace
9. Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve
10. Mad World - Gary Jules
11. Cocaine - Nomy
12. You better die young - Nomy

I know it's many but I have 'em on mp3 and it's the only thing I listen too.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 3, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> 1."Dare" by Stan Bush and "Instruments of Destruction" by '???"



That is so random, yet win. Gotta love the old Transformers movie.


----------



## xiath (Mar 7, 2009)

1.  Dance of eternity - Dreamtheater
2.  Hey you - Pink Floyd
3.  Comfortably numb - Pink Floyd
4. Heavy metal king (or is it Project X. idk) - DJ Hyperdrive
5.  Panic attack- Dreamtheater
6.  Waiting for the worms- Pink Floyd
7. Krater - infinite Dimensions


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2009)

- In the Tower- Yes (previously unreleased track on "Drama")
- Plush- Stone Temple Pilots
- One Slip- Pink Floyd
- Love is a Battlefield- Pat Benatar
- A View to a Kill- Duran Duran
- Close to the Edge- Yes
- And You and I- Yes
- Subdivisions- Rush
- Manhattan Project- Rush
- Ta Khut- Ozric Tentacles
- Shaping the Pelm- Ozric Tentacles
- The Camera Eye- Rush
- Black Hole Sun- Soundgarden
.....I'd better stop now....


----------



## Conflicted_ToolBird (Mar 16, 2009)

John Coltrane- My Favorite Things
Journey- Don't Stop Believin'
Metallica- Fight Fire With Fire
zircon- Speed of Light
Disturbed- The Night
Gojira- Flying Whales
Squarepusher- Iambic 9 Poetry
Tommy Emmanuel- The Hunt
Buckethead- Nottingham Lace 
Gackt- White Eyes
Beastie Boys- Brass Monkey
zircon & Sixto Sounds- Lunatic Fate
Naitomea- The World 
Tool- Vicarious
Iwrestledabearonce- Alaskan Flounder Basket
Dream Theater- Metropolis
Dream Theater- Blind Faith
Foo Fighters- Best of You
Iron Maiden- Hallowed Be Thy Name
Jamiroquai- Virtual Insanity
Blue Oyster Cult- Burning For You
Job For A Cowboy- The Rising Tide
Megadeth- Washington Is Next
Slayer- War Ensemble
Heaven Shall Burn- Endzeit 
In Flames- Trigger
All That Remains- Whispers (I Hear You)
Santana ft. Michelle Branch- Game of Love
Santana- Soul Sacrifice 
Foo Fighters- Long Road to Ruin
Rage Against The Machine- Testify
Red Jumpsuit Apparatus- Justify
Seether- Broken (Not the Amy Lee version)
And the list goes on...


----------



## protocollie (Mar 19, 2009)

It changes every week or so, what I'm caning atm though:

The Qemists - Dem Na Like Me
Kasabian - L.S.F.
Noisia - Split the Atom
Morcheeba - Shoulder Holster
Aesop Rock - Citronella
Digitalism - ZDRLT (Rewind)
Marc DePulse - P.S. You Rock [Spektre Remix]
Mistabishi - Printer Jam
Honeycut - Aluminum City
Eagle-eye Cherry - Save Tonight
So there's some stuff.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 19, 2009)

Today, it's

Weezer - The Greatest Man That Ever Lived
Cloud Cult - That Man Jumped Out The Window
Cloud Cult - Everybody is a Cloud
My Chemical Romance - Dead! (don't judge me.)
Cafe Tacuba - Seguir Siendo
HORSE the band - I Think We Are Both Suffering From The Same Crushing Metaphysical Crisis
Aaaaand
Jonathan Coulton - First of May


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm...I'm more of a metal/hardcore person myself.


My top favorites now include:

All That Remains - 'Six'
Symphony X - 'Eve of Destruction'
The Devil Wears Prada - 'Dogs Can Grow Beards All Over'
August Burns Red - 'Composure'
Ensefirum - 'Into Battle' and 'Iron'
Stratovarius - 'Eagleheart' and 'Stratofortress'
Sonata Arctica - 'Wolf and Raven', 'The Black Swan', "Kingdom For A Heart'

There's a few others also, but I forget.


----------



## ale (Apr 4, 2009)

Soundgarden-Fell on Black Days
Heart-Barracuda
Megadeth-A Tout Le Monde
Queen & David Bowie-Under Pressure
Ben Folds Five-Brick
Nazareth-This Flight Tonight
Styx-Come Sail Away
He Whipped My Ass in Tennis and Then I ****ed his ass in bed-Pansy Division


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 2, 2019)

1. The Liberation of Gracemeria - Ace Combat 6
2. Sol Squadron - Ace Combat 7
3. Colony 9(both versions) - Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 30, 2020)

>"Should I Stay Or Should I Go?" by The Clash
>"Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" by AC/DC
>"First" by LIndsay Lohan
>"I Wanna Rock" by Twisted Sister
>"Care-a-Lot" by Carole King
>"Who's Johnny" by El DeBarge
>"The Touch" by Stan Bush
>"Big Shot" by Billy Joel
>"Muskrat Love" by The Captain & Tenille
>"HIghly Illogical" by Leonard Nimoy (Yes, Spock did sing.)
>"Bad to the Bone" by George Thorgood and the Destroyers
>"Hot Rod Lincoln" by Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen
>"The Streak" by Ray Stevens
>"Somebody to Love" by Queen
>"Dark Side of the Moon" by Pink Floyd
>"The Curley Shuffle" by Jump 'n the Saddle
>"Ballroom Blitz" by The Sweet
>"Pink" by Aerosmith
>"I Don't Care Anymore" by Phil Collins
>"Revolution" by The Beatles


----------

